# Trying to find some flushmount, bright, single LEDs



## NateDiggity (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a few projects both on my new-to-me Polaris rzr as well as my flatbed trailer that some flushmount single (or small) leds would work very well.

I am wanting to find some maybe... 1/2" snap in style flushmount led lights... anyone have any idea where I could find something like this that would actually throw a half decent amount of light?


----------



## Optical Inferno (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry...you are looking for what kind of lights for these exactly? Brake lights? Marker Lights? Signal Lights? Floodlights? Also, you mean 1/2" diameter or depth?


----------



## Hamilton Felix (Apr 14, 2012)

You might look at awdirect.com for LED work lights. 
They're oriented to supply anything you might need for a wrecker or service truck. 

I noticed this LED light: http://www.awdirect.com/maxxima-1-round-micro-led-work-light/new-products-lighting/

I think it's bigger than what you described, but might work.


----------



## electromage (Apr 25, 2012)

It's not clear what you're looking for, but Rigid has some LED flood and spot lights that could mount to the bars on the RZR if that's what you mean. SuperbrightLEDs has some flush mount lights, they won't provide much illumination though.

Edit: Is this what you mean?


----------

